# Badge style mail pour les applis du dock



## Yun-harla (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Dans le but de réduire la taille de mon dock, j'ai choisi de placer les documents réduits d'une application dans l'icone de l'application et non en tant que fenêtre réduite à gauche de la corbeille. Cependant, lorsque qu'une fenêtre est réduite, rien dans l'icône de l'application ne l'indique. Je voudrais donc savoir si vous connaissez une manière d'afficher à la manière de mail, un badge sur l'appli qui indiquerait combien de documents son réduits ?

Merci !


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour.

J'ai identifié plusieurs  _demandes _pour que cette fonction soit intégrée à SL, mais pas d'indication qu'un logiciel spécifique le permette (exemple : http://www.aquataskforce.com/view/337).


Docktopus(  http://startly.com/products/docktopus/1/) devrait pouvoir l'autoriser, puisqu'il sert justement à ajouter des badges aux icônes du Dock (nombre d'éléments d'un dossier, usage CPU ou mémoire d'une application, menu de lancement, etc).  Je n'ai pas trouvé cependant de badge correspondant.

On obtient quelque chose d'approchant avec  Fantasktik (http://www.docklandsoft.com/fantasktik/), mais sans que cela soit intégré au Dock.


----------



## pandore844 (26 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,

Je crois que le petit utilitaire DockView le permet. Il n'est pas gratuit (mais pas bien cher non plus) et affiche en plus du nombre de fenêtres une vignette de celles-ci au survol de la souris (comme sur windows 7).


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Janvier 2011)

Je confirme (http://kapeli.com/dockview/) :

*Badge Dock Icons. *_DockView can badge Dock icons with the number of windows that each application has open._

Excellente trouvaille (coût : 7,99 $, soit moins de 6 &#8364 !


----------



## Yun-harla (27 Janvier 2011)

Impeccable merci beaucoup ! C'est tout à fait ce que je cherche.


----------



## macsylvain001 (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,
dès que je lance mail, j'ai un nombre incroyable d'icônes des messages ouverts précédemment qui se placent dans le dock à gauche de la corbeille (cf image). Je dois les ouvrir puis les fermer 1 par 1 pour que cela disparaisse. Avez-vous une idée ? c'est infernal !!!
Merci
Sylvain


----------

